# Iberdrola logon issues



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Our lawyer has arranged for the water and electricity to be reconnected in our newly purchased Spanish property. I've had a couple of emails from Iberdrola - so I assume that's who our electricity is with. The emails are in Spanish but it was quite easy to understand that one contained a link to activate our account and then another was sent with a link to generate a password.

However when I click the link to generate a password there's an empty field and the following text:

"In order to obtain the passwords, you will need to re-enter the tax identification code. If you represent a company or official organisation, please enter the tax number of the organisation."

I would assume this would be our NIE number?? But I've tried both mine and my partners and neither seem to work (I get an error saying 9 digits are needed). Is anyone here a customer of Iberdrola - and if so, what ID do you use as a logon? NIE, passport, account number???

Any help much appreciated! I did email my lawyer on Thursday but no reply :-/ 

Rp


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If you have a NIE number there should be 9 characters, X*******A for example, with numbers between the letters. I would advise always using the NIE as passport numbers, UK at least, change with each passport. This baffles the Spanish, who keep the same passport number forever, plus it is much simpler to use the same number for life.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Madliz - our NIE numbers have a hyphen before the last Letter...but without that there are indeed 9 digits. Do you tend to miss out the hyphen?

The issue with this particular situation is that my lawyers office have created the account for us but I don't know what they used for the logon ID! I just tried using both of our NIE numbers without the hyphen but still no joy.

I'll have to chase my lawyer again on Monday!!

Thanks
Rp


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, the hyphen is ignored. Sometimes the letters are ignored too - my online banking uses only the numbers. Good luck for Monday!


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm in!!! Tried it again with a different ID 'type' selected ans then removed the hyphen from my partners NIE - and it worked  Thank you for the NIE info!


----------

